# Brand new tractor arrived! need help with setup



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

My new toy finally arrived, 2012 Kubota M135X with a M51 loader. It has upgraded Micheline tires that are filled in the back.

I have a double auger blower going on the back

Then I'm ordering either a HLA 10-16 speedwing or a Xtreme HD 10-17 plow. (Looks identical to the metal plessis)

Now this is where I need help running a 3rd valve. My loader joystick has a button that when equipped with a 3rd function will direct pressure away from the tilt of the bucket to the 3rd valve. The kit cost about $800, is this the way to go? Seems almost inconvenient because both plows come with a remote control so basically I will be running two control for the plow. One to raise/lower it and the other to angle the blade and to control the end wings.

How do you guys set up your plows on your loader? Do you use the 3rd function kit sold by the dealer or do you go directly into the valve body?

Or I could use the valve that is used to tilt the bucket or will I be using the tilt with the blade?

Thanks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

cmo18;1657026 said:


> *or a Xtreme HD 10-17 plow (Looks identical to the metal plessis) *.


So why not just get a Metal Pless? Just because it looks the same doesn't mean it is the same.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

IMAGE;1657033 said:


> So why not just get a Metal Pless? Just because it looks the same doesn't mean it is the same.


Thats not the question at hand...but the reason im looking at the xtreme is because there is shipment coming to my area withing a week instead of waiting.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 7, 2013)

Does that tractor have a left hand reverser on it?

I'm not familiar with how the remote control is set up on either of those but I'd be very tempted to see if I could somehow replace the factory head on the loader joystick with the remote itself.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

DaleK;1657266 said:


> Does that tractor have a left hand reverser on it?
> 
> I'm not familiar with how the remote control is set up on either of those but I'd be very tempted to see if I could somehow replace the factory head on the loader joystick with the remote itself.


Perhaps, i'm not sure how I will mount the remote yet.

For now im just curious if everyone is running the third valve option on the loader??


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

What blower u running?


----------

